
Show HN: Define links between concepts then build comparison matrices on the fly - Sarki
https://www.archyn.com
======
Sarki
Hi HN,

Founder and main developer here.

I've built this because I wanted to have a smart comparison matrix generator
without spending a minute on the logic and necessary orchestration.

For the record, the examples you see in the landing page where built using
this generator.

Basically to make your own Matrix you need to:

\- Declare the Elements and Groups you'd like to compare,

\- Create Qualifers and Affinities to link them (thing 1 "likes" thing 2),

\- Create a Matrix and select which Elements or Groups you want to compare,

\- Voilà!

Once done, your Matrix becomes live: any change to its Elements or Affinities
will be cascaded down to it automatically.

Some sample data is already loaded when you sign-up so that you can play
around to give you some idea on the concept.

Don't hesitate to give the free version a run, it's ad free with no time
limit, and any thing you do remains private in your own Workspace (no
sharing).

With any paid version you get the possibility to publicize your matrices so
that you can embed them in your own website.

AMA, suggestions and critics are welcome.

